# Gerry Anderson shows models puppets etc



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Anybody building stuff from these shows?,ive been working on replica puppets and craft from various series for years,will get some pics posted soon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got a lot of the vehicle kits from various makers. I haven't built 'em yet, of course...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've got a nice resin Fireball XL-5 from Monsters in Motion that I haven't built yet, but I have little doubt that it'll be a beauty!
dazzo, have you visited the Fabgear USA website?


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

3ft fiberglass stingray,studio scale ufo interceptor and studio scale puppets of scott tracy,steve zodiac and john tracy.Im re - working the steve zodiac and john tracy as i wasnt too happy with em.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Studio Scale Interceptor..... :woohoo:

Is this still available?


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

long out of production cant remember the make,but im sure the guy that runs product enterprise was the producer of the kit.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)




----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Hi seaview,yeah i got my big moebius seaview from them,thanks.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love Capt Scarlet!!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

John P's reply matches my own!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Those are wonderful,mate.Derrick Meddings,one of my heros.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I always wanted to do the ships as a boy. I have the entire series on DVD, and my son has watched quite a few of them.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, you know I dig all things Anderson Dazzo! By the way, nice to see you over here.:thumbsup:
Hunch


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I love Anderson stuff, particularly Thunderbirds and Capt. Scarlet. I have the latter's theme music in my head now. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Hi Hunch,this is the best forum on the web mate,get some pics of your SKY 1 on here


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

So, why hasn't some modern modeling company done the Thunderbirds? Has anybody expressed interest in putting these out?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I still have my UFO toys from when I was a kid, but I'd LOVE to build a model kit of the Interceptor and the Shado 2. 

Sean


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Dazzo, (its Hunch- or Jim by the way) i've already posted SKY 1 in the sci-fi section a while back...just couldn't resist after two years of building it. Should have my helijet finished soon- still trying to scratch that darned ripmax window for it!
Your puppets are awesome, just wish I could do the same but dont you have to sew the clothes together and such :freak:? I tried sewing a tiny hole in a shirt once...lasted about one wash! The wifes not good at it either...but she loves Anderson sooo....


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

sorry jim typo error,cant sew either mate,luckily know a few people who can lol.:wave:


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh man. Captain Scarlet was the BEST! I'd love to build some kits of the puppets. I wish you could find anything like that here (USA).


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

*Captain Scarlet SPV wip*


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

A few more from Scarlet


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

FAB 1, mate


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Just a model display me and a buddy set up last August


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Cool - Captain Black's head between Captain Blue's boots :thumbsup:

And even Mark Knopfler from the 'Calling Elvis' video - brilliant!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Heres my Thunderbirds Helijet under way. Almost ready for paint.
















Wont be long now...:thumbsup:
Then I can finaly clean my work bench!:freak::tongue:


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

nice work mate,cant wait to see it finished:thumbsup:


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

*Airfix STINGRAY*


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

*Imai THUNDERBIRD 2*


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

*Warp resin TERROR FISH from stingray.*


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh, man your kits look great! Airfix put out a Stingray? I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for that one! And is that your SPV? Looks amazing! I find it hard to believe no one has picked up the ball on making accurate styrene kits of these subjects. Other than the Mole, TB1 and TB2 (The last issues by Imai/Aoshima -Fab 1's o.k.) the rest of the subjects are sorely neglected when it comes to accurate representations in styrene.
James


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!

Like the detail work on T2


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

The Stingray model cost a fortune,it was a promotional item from the 60s:freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I so wish decent Shado Mobile kits had been made! (oh, and it's been great seeing all these pics)...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What, am I the only Supercar fanboy here...? Where's Mike Mecury? Professor Popkiss? _Mitch the monkey_, for corn's sake??!?


----------

